# Need Help With Ringworm PLEASE!



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

My cats must have gotten it first and then passed it on to me. Because my neighbor and her cats have it too. Must be in the soil or something. Not knowing at that time that my cats had it, I noticed spots all over me and itching to drive me crazy. 

I went to the doctor. She looks and says she doesn't have think it's anything to worry about, probably just an infection of the hair follicles. At this time my oldest son had started breaking out too. I told her this and that it must be very contagious. She never mentioned anything about ringworm. Just wrote me out a prescription for antibiotics.

Now my son has several spots. And both of his cats (who have never been outside in their lives) have it too. He went to his doctor and was diagnosed with ringworm. He was told to take Lamisil (sp.?), an over-the-counter cream, twice a day for 10 days. He said the spots should be cleared up before the 10 days are over. It's been 5 days and so far they are not.

We took one of his cats to the vet and he was diagnosed with ringworm. He gave some kind of pills to give to the cats daily and a anti-fungal type of shampoo to bathe them with twice a week. That is a nightmare. Gave them both their bath and it was horrible. We are all scratched up and probably didn't do that great a job with their bath. I can't see bathing 4 cats twice a week for the next month. I just can't but guess I have no choice.

Anybody have any advice and suggestions? My son and I are both freaking out. Trying to doctor our spots, sticking pills down cat's throats, bathing them (all 4 of them) and trying to clean our homes (both of ours) is overwhelming. I have to do it all because my son is disabled and I go to his home everyday to help out.

Any home remedies that work? Any housecleaning help? Anything? I am feeling so very overwhelmed. My health is not that great either. It's wearing me out having to clean the surfaces and furniture and vacuum and sweep and mop both our places everyday.:help:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Colloidial silver.
That's all you need.

And it is the *ONLY* thing that will get it off of a scalp.
We found a kitten a few years ago and ringworm made the round.

We tried all the stuff the doc gave etc.. and nothing worked. Especially on DS's scalp.
That was really, really, really bad and lasted almost a year.

Colloidial silver knocked it back in about a week.
I wish I had kown earlier.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks! As far as I know, neither of us have it in our scalps yet. Do you put it on topically? Or take it by mouth?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We would spritz and rub it in.
It never hurts to take it orally either, but I don't really do it.
Too expensive to drink.
I need to start making my own..truly I do.

It took care of the ringworm in no time flat. It was pretty amazing.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

When your dogs get it, you can use iodine on it, just paint the spots and keep the dogs separated or they will pass it back and forth. Might try keeping the cats separated, too.

Mon


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

We don't have dogs but I will try the iodine on the cats. I don't know if it's possible to keep them separated though. They don't have much living space as it is as we both live in very small apartments and cutting their space in half probably won't work out. But I'll see what we can do. Thanks!

On my way now to my son's apartment.


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

Clear nail polish.
A thin coat over ringworm each day. For human skin, that is.
It will die off pretty quickly.

As far as the cats go, iodine seems safer, but I don't want to opine on that not having experience in doing anything but catching it from cats


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Tea Tree Oil. Not for the cats though, just for you and your son.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We tried the tea tree oil thing and even diluted, and because the areas were already irritated, it was like putting pure white fire on it.
I wouldn't suggest tea tree oil anytime there is irritated skin.
Wowee. That really hurts.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I have it on my foot andnothing I have tried so far has worked. Frusterating.


----------



## WoolyBear (Nov 9, 2011)

When I was a kid I got ringworm. My mother put whitfield's ointment on it. It went away, don't remember how long it took. Never had it again, thankfully.


----------



## mayfinn farm (Nov 29, 2007)

Wish I had asked about this a month ago. My daughter took a $300+ medication for 4 weeks that did nothing for the ringworm on her leg. We have tried Lamisil and a salve that has tea tree oil in it, and it didn't work either. Off to find some colloidal silver.


----------



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

Use tea tree oil one day and iodine on the other, it should def, help.
But please DO NOT PUT TEA TREE oil on your animals, cats especially! Any essential oils for that matter should be extremely diluted to use safely around pets and some are not suitable at all. Tea tree oil is quiet toxic when ingested and you know how cats clean themselves.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

We adopted 2 kittens from the pound 6 years ago. One of them came with ringworm. Thankfully we didn't get it nor did the other kitten. Our vet gave us some miconozole cream to apply twice a day. It took awhile to heal, about eight weeks if I remember right, and it wasn't cheap but it worked. She hasn't had any reoccurance since. I'm not 100% positive but I think the cream was Monostat.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Listerene will kill Ringworm


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

First, remember that "Ringworm" is a fungus, not an infestation of worms, etc. No need to freak out at all. 

Carbolated Vaseline works like a charm.


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

We've always used 1/2 Clorox and 1/2 water. Clears it right up.


----------



## JMx4 (Jul 9, 2009)

In the vet clinic that I work for, we recommend using 1 part bleach to 20 parts water and dipping the cats daily for 4 days, Then twice weekly dips for 6 weeks. Since it is a fungus, Lysol will also kill it on surfaces like furniture. Remember that wherever they drop hair, they are also dropping ringworm spores.


----------



## JMx4 (Jul 9, 2009)

Should have added...Hold cat by the scruff of the neck and slowly submerge into bucket, containing bleach and warm water solution. You should probably do this in a bathroom or somewhere that the cats cant escape from for a little while. Use a rag and wipe around their ears and faces really well. Let them air dry.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

JMx4 said:


> Should have added...Hold cat by the scruff of the neck and slowly submerge into bucket, containing bleach and warm water solution. You should probably do this in a bathroom or somewhere that the cats cant escape from for a little while. Use a rag and wipe around their ears and faces really well. Let them air dry.


Oh my, the way you describe it makes it sound sooooo easy 
I dont have a cat, but I can just picture my mom's Cody getting a dunk like that. Id be lucky if there would be any meat left on my dunking arm


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Rubbing alcohol will kill the fungus too.


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Black walnut tincture works very well (even on the scalp).

Apply topically, take 4-5 drops orally twice a day (and it tastes very very nasty).

Doc wanted to put my 4 year old on steroids to get rid of ring worm on her scalp....:umno: Thank goodness a good friend told us about the black walnut tincture.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

defenestrate said:


> Clear nail polish.
> A thin coat over ringworm each day. For human skin, that is.
> It will die off pretty quickly.
> 
> As far as the cats go, iodine seems safer, but I don't want to opine on that not having experience in doing anything but catching it from cats


I read that about a thin coat of clear nail polish over the ringworm spots each day. I meant to buy some today and forgot. I'll get some tomorrow and try it out.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

chickenista said:


> We tried the tea tree oil thing and even diluted, and because the areas were already irritated, it was like putting pure white fire on it.
> I wouldn't suggest tea tree oil anytime there is irritated skin.
> Wowee. That really hurts.



Ravenlost and chickenista, my son used this for a couple of days. He even read to put some into your body lotion and your shampoo as mostly a preventive medicine. So he's doing that right now.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> First, remember that "Ringworm" is a fungus, not an infestation of worms, etc. No need to freak out at all.
> 
> Carbolated Vaseline works like a charm.


You don't know my son.:help: We know it's not worms. The thing with him is he has a lot of issues such as anxiety, depression, fears and phobias with his biggest being a fear of doctors. The only reason he went to the doctor for this was his fear of possibly infecting his friends. It took three hours for this visit and it took every thing I had in me to keep him there. I was a nervous wreck when we got out. So he freaks out over stuff that me and you probably wouldn't even think about.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

amylou62 said:


> We've always used 1/2 Clorox and 1/2 water. Clears it right up.



This is what my son is doing right now in the mornings. But the cottonballs are soaked with it and when he wipes the spots, they leak everywhere. I hate the thought of that much clorox on his skin even if it is diluted.

At night he still puts Lamasil on the spots. So far, since he started treating his ringworm, I haven't really noticed a difference. It's been since about last Thursday.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone! We just have to get through it I guess.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

My grandpa would chew up tobacco and put it on a bandaid then make me wear the bandaid. I had an awful odd case of it when I was in elementary school-it was all over my feet but never went as high as my ankles. So odd. 

I hope you knock it out quickly. I've heard really good things about collidial silver for all kinds of ailments.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Garlic poultice works well. Used it on the cows when they got it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I *so* understand anxiety!!

Huggs,
Alice


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> *dipping the cats* daily for 4 days


You might as well include the best remedies for Cat Scratch Fever too


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

beaglebiz said:


> Oh my, the way you describe it makes it sound sooooo easy
> I dont have a cat, but I can just picture my mom's Cody getting a dunk like that. Id be lucky if there would be any meat left on my dunking arm


The solution for that is to put a little bleach in your toilet, toss the cat in and quickly shut the lid and put your foot on it for a few minutes. When thing settle down a bit remove foot and wait for cat to emerge. You get a bleached dipped cat AND a clean toilet.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

LOL 
WERES OGGIE ?
We all know the simple answer to this question. Never EVER let cats get near humans . You cant trust them. See what they did!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

watcher said:


> The solution for that is to put a little bleach in your toilet, toss the cat in and quickly shut the lid and put your foot on it for a few minutes. When thing settle down a bit remove foot and wait for cat to emerge. You get a bleached dipped cat AND a clean toilet.


Isn't multi-tasking great? 

Mon


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Close to Copperpenny's cure, but my family always used Black Walnuts when available. Cut an area off a green walnet ball and rub the affected area twice a day for a week. Usually gone after about 4-5 days. Really just using the sap, so crushed green leaves will also work. Of course we alos used a bleach solution, whih works a little faster. Both effective.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Found this in a journal of receipts and remedies, this one was noted as from an even older source - no idea of its efficacy:
*Ring Worm*
Tobacco size of a raisin and baking soda same quantity dissolved in one tablespoonful of vinegar. Keep moist with this mixture.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

We used Foot Rot and Ringworm Spray from AgriLab. It's an inexpensive OTC vet med. We dab it on with a cotton ball. It works very well! 

I prefer livestock treatments for myself and family because they don't have the irritating perfumes of human stuff.

Gentian Violet and Blu-Cote work okay, but being purple isn't socially acceptable, unless you like Purple Cow poems.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

When I had the grooming shops I would bath cats in Chlorhexidine shampoo. It is best if you put a cat into some sort of bag before submersion - a pillowcase works well at home. 

For people - either iodine or chlorhexidine work well. Betadine scrub is the easiest form of iodine to work with, and you can get a chlorhexidine scrub, too - can't remember it's name offhand.

My dermatologist told me that it was just as effective to soak my feet in Clorox (half a cup to a gallon of warm water) for ten minutes as it was to use expensive creams for fungal infections around my toes.

Mary


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

On the animals, folk used to use sulfur and grease... our vet used mix a cream with copper sulfate in it, worked on all of us...


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

Web we had ringworm go though all the animals and the kids. Someone told me to use athletes foot mess, it is a fungal thing. I got the spray on powder. It works great!


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

A friend of mine had a little small spot on her face. At first she thought it was a pimple, a few days later she went to the doc who said it was exzima and gave her a cream. about a week later it's the size of a quarter so back to the doc. This time they do a culture and low and behold it's ringworm!?! She has no pets. Doesn't go near any because she has allergies, total mystery how she got it and only one spot. The bad thing now that is has healed is it left a terrible scar on her cheek ........and she is one beautiful women!!! I feel so bad for her because she is self conscience about the scar. they gave her some kind of bleach cream now to lighten the scar, but it doesn't' seem to be working.
Any ideas on ways to remove or lighten scars? She has been trying to cover it with make up but it only helps a little. It looks as though she has been burned


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

It's very easy to treat. Just use an antifungal cream like Lotrimin. Athlete's foot treatment works. Just get a cheap antifungal cream at Walmart.

I would not suggest taking colloidal silver internally. While this rarely happens, you don't want to be the one to turn blue when you take colloidal silver by mouth. 

Call your vet and ask him what he suggests to treat your cats. 

Oh, schools usually do not want you to send infected children to school because it is so very contagious.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

All you have to do is put rubbing alcohol on the spots topically twice a day. It kills fungus.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Everything is ok around here now. The cats have all been repeatedly bathed with a shampoo for ringworm that we got from the vet. He also gave us some kind of pill to give them everyday. I'm not sure what the name of the pill was. My son and I used over the counter ointment along with tea tree oil. Thanks for the advice everyone. I never realized there were so many treatments for ringworm.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

dancingfatcat said:


> A friend of mine had a little small spot on her face. At first she thought it was a pimple, a few days later she went to the doc who said it was exzima and gave her a cream. about a week later it's the size of a quarter so back to the doc. This time they do a culture and low and behold it's ringworm!?! She has no pets. Doesn't go near any because she has allergies, total mystery how she got it and only one spot. The bad thing now that is has healed is it left a terrible scar on her cheek ........and she is one beautiful women!!! I feel so bad for her because she is self conscience about the scar. they gave her some kind of bleach cream now to lighten the scar, but it doesn't' seem to be working.
> Any ideas on ways to remove or lighten scars? She has been trying to cover it with make up but it only helps a little. It looks as though she has been burned


Good product available over the counter - www.mederma.com/Scar


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks RedDirt Cowgirl, I will pass the info along


----------

